# Anyone have experience with Shimano ES51 or ES25 bottom brackets?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, not the BB's you'd find on a road bike. Would be asking MTBR, but my hybrid is road-biased as well as my riding.

Anyway, I wore out an ES25 bottom bracket after ~2,000mi with the spindle out of line and the endless clicking (if anyone remembers my previous crank thread....problem solved!  ) . I'm not sure if that should be expected if I'm 140lbs, and don't actually jump stumps. There's no problem buying another ES25 since it's dirt cheap at about $12-13, but there's also the ES51 bottom bracket. It does cost more, and I'm curious to whether the price comes with much better quality.

So....anyone have experience with one, or the other, or both? I've passed by MTBR and they only have reviews for the ES51, so I don't know how the ES25 stands in comparison based on collective review.


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

ES-51 is a solid octalink BB, I have it on my MTB and I ride it all year through any weather and lasts about 5-6,000 miles of heavy MTB riding.
No complains there. I beleive some parts of ES-25 are plastic (mounting cup) I used to have hybrid with that BB, after I replaced it with ES-51 then I never touched it again. I have ES-71 series BB on my road bike and already logged 17,000 miles no problem.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Gevorg said:


> ES-51 is a solid octalink BB, I have it on my MTB and I ride it all year through any weather and lasts about 5-6,000 miles of heavy MTB riding.
> No complains there. I beleive some parts of ES-25 are plastic (mounting cup) I used to have hybrid with that BB, after I replaced it with ES-51 then I never touched it again. I have ES-71 series BB on my road bike and already logged 17,000 miles no problem.


Did your ES-25 fail or anything? Speaking of the plastic mounting cup, I found that mine was straight cracked...


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

plastic cracked


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

The cup alone can be replaced with some resourcefulness.

I've had an ES 51 since the beginning of 04 that has held up to a lot of mtb abuse and two transplants. I'd buy another in a heartbeat.


----------

